# Going to refine two pen pro step by step part 2



## oef62nd (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey

This is going to be part 2 of refining two pen pro cpu's hope this helps you with any ?.....

Going step by step with the poormans AR system...so far its working great we will see what happen next.......

1. The gold drop last night I test the AR on top and NO GOLD on top will take the AR out of the jar to show the gold powder....

2. Here are the pics next is to wash the gold powder then melt it

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=1900


And I don't want to see this on ebay for $9.99 LOL


All done here are the pics hope this help you guys like it help me going thouh the steps.....my spelling sucks LOL

ended up with only 1.6g short of the 2g we wanted

all in all went great.....one thing need a hotter firer.did't melt all the way thou....!!!! May be to low heat.....going to get a p/ox today

Any ? just P M 


Hope you injoy this :<)


----------



## Noxx (Apr 19, 2009)

Weight ?


----------



## firewalker (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks for the info, I have been wanting to try using poormans, and you make it look so simple.....Jack


----------

